

Papers in Computer Science: summary and discussion of important papers - jey
http://papersincomputerscience.org/

======
paulbaumgart
Looks like they ran out of steam? The last post is from early July. Before
that there were several per month.

Not that it devalues the content already there. There's some real classics,
and the summaries are pretty readable. But it's too bad there won't be more
trickling in.

~~~
yannis
It looks that the author actually was accepted into Graduate School and is
probably too busy now :)

~~~
larsberg
There's of course the old joke that once you get into grad school, you'll be
too busy the first two years to read many papers :-)

------
jrp
There is a good discussion of IP=PSPACE there.

